# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Importer les donnes d'un fichier CSV dans une base de donnes

## joueur

Bonjour,

Je dsire importer des donnes d'un fichier csv  partir d'un formulaire vers une base de donnes. Je sais que c'est possible de le faire avec par exemple phpadmin, mais je dois pouvoir le faire qu'avec une page. Et est-ce possible de lire ce qu'il a dans le fichier sans l'uploader sur le serveur? (sur le disque)

J'ai trouv ce code, mais il ne russi pas  rcupr le fichier de mon disque dur et je ne vois pas trop comment l'importer.   ::oops::  Par contre, cela fonctionne lorsque le fichier est prsent sur le serveur, mais je ne peux l'uploader sur ce dernier pour compliquer le tout.   ::wink:: 

Bref, il faut que je puisse lire un fichier csv sur mon disque dur et que les donnes recueillies soit envoyer vers la base de donnes du serveur. 



```

```

J'ai trouv rien de similaire en faisant une recherche... Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## Kioob

> Bref, il faut que je puisse lire un fichier (csv) sur mon disque dur


Yop, tu peux t'arreter l. Impossible.

Le serveur Web n'a pas accs aux fichiers de ton disque... normal non ?

----------


## joueur

Je sais qu'il a pas accs  mon disque dur en fonctionnement normal.  ::wink:: 

Ce que je veux dire, c'est lorsque, je slectionne mon fichier sur mon disque dur via la page php et que je fais envoyer, doit-il obligatoirement le sauvegarder sur le serveur avant de le lire, ou ce qu'il obtient du formulaire peut tre suffisant.

Ex: Je suis capable d'ouvrir un fichier csv dans une page php et en afficher le rsultat  l'cran. Le fichier demeure sur mon disque dur, mais les donnes elle sont visible  l'cran. L, je recherche la mme chose, mais au lieu d'afficher le tout  l'cran, envoyer le tout directement dans la bdd. Possible?  ::roll::

----------


## Rom_1

> Ce que je veux dire, c'est lorsque, je slectionne mon fichier sur mon disque dur via la page php et que je fais envoyer, doit-il obligatoirement le sauvegarder sur le serveur avant de le lire


Oui, ou du moins, il est oblig de l'uploader. Aprs, que tu le mettes en mmoire ou dans un fichier temporaire, cela change peu de choses...
De toutes faon, ds que tu uploades un fichier, PHP cre un fichier temporaire pour l'y stocker, que tu peux lire (tu trouveras son nom dans le tabkleau $_POST).




> Je suis capable d'ouvrir un fichier csv dans une page php et en afficher le rsultat  l'cran.


Si tu peux l'afficher  l'cran, tu peux l'enregistrer, sauf si... tu demandes au browser d'ouvrir le fichier en local  ::):  (avec un redirect file//C:/monfichier.csv par exemple). Mais a c'est pas du jeu : tu n'es pas capable d'arfficher le .csv sur un autre client...




> Je suis capable d'ouvrir un fichier csv dans une page php et en afficher le rsultat  l'cran. Le fichier demeure sur mon disque dur, mais les donnes elle sont visibles  l'cran


Comment tu fais ? A mon avis, (sdauf si tu triches), tu as charg le fichier sur ton serveur pour faire a. Tu peux donner un code (simplifi, et quelqu'un pourra te montrer ce qu'il faut modifier.

-- 
Rom_1

----------


## joueur

> Je suis capable d'ouvrir un fichier csv dans une page php et en afficher le rsultat  l'cran. Le fichier demeure sur mon disque dur, mais les donnes elle sont visibles  l'cran
> 			
> 		
> 
> Comment tu fais ? A mon avis, (sdauf si tu triches), tu as charg le fichier sur ton serveur pour faire a. Tu peux donner un code (simplifi, et quelqu'un pourra te montrer ce qu'il faut modifier.


 Le code qui me permet d'afficher le contenu  l'cran, n'est pas celui que j'avais mi en haut. Mais, fonctionnait.   ::wink::   Le code en haut, lisait en effet que ce qui se trouvait sur le serveur. 

Finalement, ta rponse m'a permi de corriger le tout et d'unir les 2 pages que j'avais en une.   ::):  

Voici le code corrig pour ceux qui voudraient transfr le contenu d'un fichier csv directement dans la bdd:


```

```

Merci de vos rponses!   ::):

----------


## laetiheu

Bonjour  tous!!

Je souhaite utiliser la source de joueur... Mais j'ai un problme : il n'upload pas du tout mon fichier et il ne me met aucune erreur.....

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...

merci d'avance @+ laeti

----------


## med_ellouze

```

```

J'espre que a pourra t'aider

----------


## amocco

bonjour ,

j ai repris le fichier de joueur , c est pil ce qu il me faut , par contre lorsque j upload le fichier , rien ne se passe pourtant j ai bien cre la bdd
ci joint une copie de mon fichier
merci

----------

